# DENON AVR X4100 dual speaker setup problem



## groovekanzler (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi everyone,

according to google and forum-search I seem to be the only one having this problem:

I have two sets of front speakers. one active one passive. the manual says it is possible to set up a dual configuration A and B. What I have tried:

scenario 1:
A passive speaker (connected to speaker terminal labeled front L/R)
B active speaker (connected to preamp out back surround preamp out B)

scenario 2:
A active speaker (connected to according preamp out (=front speaker preamp out)
B passive speaker (connected to speaker terminal labeled back surround)

In scenario 1, if I select frontspeaker A both sets of front speakers output sound :hissyfit:
if I select B only the SUB outputs sound :hissyfit:

In scenario 2, if I select frontspeaker B both sets of front speakers output sound :hissyfit:
if I select frontspeaker A ALSO both sets of front speakers output sound :hissyfit:

Seems to me like the internal switching of the preamp outs is incorrect. Anyone have the same problem, or better yet a solution?

Cheers
groovekanzler


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I couldn’t find anything in the 300+ page manual (!) that mentioned the A/B dual configuration you mentioned. 

With most receivers you can turn off the surround channels (and hence the associated pre amp outputs) by selecting 2-channel stereo in the menu (again, couldn’t find anything specific about two-channel configuration in the manual, but then I didn’t want to devote a week to reading the whole thing). However, you aren’t going to find any receiver that will switch off the front pre amp outputs .

And since there is no provision for two sets of front speakers (i.e. A/B speaker terminals) there is no provision to switch them out.

Bottom line, you’re probably going to have to get a line-level switcher for the active speakers, and another speaker-level switcher for the passive speakers.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## groovekanzler (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you very much for your quick reply, Wayne!

The setup I'm trying to run is described on page 45 on the english manual. Basically it's a 5.1 setup with an additional second set of front speakers (ie for stereo listening only). The issue to me seems not that the individual preamp outs are not beeing switched OFF. They seem to not beeing switched ON. 

In my first setup (scenario 1) my second set of (active) front speakers were connected to preamp out of sourround back with the speaker selection switched to B. But there was no signal coming out of that preamp output. However signal was still coming out of front preamp (A).

So now I'm wondering if my unit is faulty or if there is a design problem (software bug).

Regards
groovekanzler


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Okay, I see that now. It’s not for using active speakers through any of the pre-amp outputs though, although I don’t see why that wouldn’t work as the pre-outs are supposed to be getting the same signal (content wise) as the speaker outputs. 

However, that page only shows how to run two pairs of front speakers simultaneously. It says you can switch between them but gives no description or provision of how to do that, so I can’t see how you were “selecting A” or selecting B” as described in your first post. Maybe it's buried somewhere else in the manual.

And actually its not clear from your posts if you are wanting to have both speakers active at the same time, or switch between them.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## groovekanzler (Feb 20, 2015)

Sorry if I was not clear. Clearly, I do want to be able to switch between the two sets of front speakers. Setup A for multi channel material, setup B for stereo sources. According to the manual that should be possible, as described on page 209 upper right, and page 225 upper left. The examples in the setup section don't specifically mention the use of active speakers, however having dedicated preamp outs would imho defeat the purpose of having them built into the AVR, if they (in my case channel back surround, aka front speaker B) do not output a signal.:dontknow:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Apparently in this regard the receiver doesn’t work the way as the manual says it does, so your only option is the outboard switches I mentioned in my first post. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## groovekanzler (Feb 20, 2015)

Any other AVR X4100 users out there who could reproduce this problem/behaviour to rule out that it's an individual problem of my unit? Would be much appreciated :help:


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

groovekanzler said:


> Any other AVR X4100 users out there who could reproduce this problem/behaviour to rule out that it's an individual problem of my unit? Would be much appreciated :help:


I'm reviewing one now, and almost finished. I'll see if I can recreate your setup and experiment before I box it up and send it back to Denon. I don't have any powered monitors but should get the same behavior from an external amp and 2nd set of passive speakers. Stay tuned.


----------



## groovekanzler (Feb 20, 2015)

That would be much appreciated, Peter


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

If all else fails you could get one of these http://www.crutchfield.com/S-8wDoYU...-1-2-Speaker-level-to-Line-level-Adapter.html

You'll be able to connect your active speakers and passive to the speaker terminals.


----------



## groovekanzler (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank's for the input! Converting a signal back and forth should really be a last resort though. Since this is a brand new AVR I bought specifically for the task that would be a show stopper.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Use zone2 for those speakers?


----------



## groovekanzler (Feb 20, 2015)

I thought about that too, but then I would loose the SUB


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

What kind of sub do you have?


----------



## groovekanzler (Feb 20, 2015)

At the moment I have a small temporary Infinity Alpha SUB. In case you are thinking about using a built in crossover of the SUB: That would have a couple of disadvantages
1) massive re installation of cables (big one, they are mostly installed in ceiling and behind furniture)
2) my next SUB will not have a SAT terminal 
3) no audyssey preset for that configuration.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

If your sub has preamp and lfe why not just connect both?


----------



## groovekanzler (Feb 20, 2015)

that would not solve the inability to A/B switch the front speakers.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

No you would have to use zone2 as opposed to A/B speakers.


----------



## groovekanzler (Feb 20, 2015)

True, but still with the disadvantages mentioned, plus another one: no LFE for ZONE 2.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I didn't know you could run your EQ through both setups? As for no lfe on zone2 I figured since you're running line level you would just split the signal from the z2 out.


----------



## groovekanzler (Feb 20, 2015)

Just to clarify let's say setup
MAIN ZONE passive Speaker, SUB configured LFE+MAIN
ZONE 2 active monitors, SUB from preamp out, (plus as you suggested feed from LFE/SUB out via y cable)
if I dial in ZONE 2, I would need to switch off MAIN ZONE, which mutes the SUB out, otherwise both speakers would get a signal. And still the no EQ problem would exist....


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Close

Main zone: 
as normal speaker level +LFE

Zone2:
zone pre-out to Y splitter running to monitors and sub


----------



## groovekanzler (Feb 20, 2015)

OK got it. Then there would be no LFE on ZONE 2, and the lack of EQ... I really hope it's just a bug i the firmware, because I'd hate to do all that re-wiring, lose EQ and have another step to do on the remote when switching speakers


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You'll use the sub's crossover for analog and the active crossover in the AVR for LFE signal.


----------

